# Best laid plans of mice and men.......



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Gutted.   

After 4 exhilerating but long and exhausting days at the Caravan Salon at the end of August we picked our new van for our full-timing travels - just for a change another Hymer!  Delivery expected end of this month, just in time to head off to Spain for 5 months. Wrong! Got a call from the dealer yesterday and it seems Hymer have put back the manufacture of our model until next March. Gutted,  

Fortunately we haven't yet sold our current van otherwise we would have been homeless.

So some of the plans have 'gang aft aglee' but happily we still have La Bella (the beautiful one) and we are still off to Spain for 5 months - in fact we might go even sooner now that we don't have to wait for the new van. As I look out of the window at the gale force winds and rain change that 'might' go sooner to 'definitely' going sooner! :roll: 

Sal


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Sal, every cloud has a silver lining they say, getting away earlier for the sun must be better than waiting around here in the rain. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!    

curlyboy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

yIt's just unbelievable how manufacturers can - on a whim - say, "Sorry - you're not getting your van for _xx_ months now" when your entire life's major decisions have been revolving around it. It's one of the several reasons why I personally would never order a new van.

Good luck with it anyway.  Your "Plan B" which is rising to the surface, seems like a good plan to me (b*gger aff asap!!).

Dougie.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This happened to us too, they delayed delivery twice and then when the van finally arrived they had built it on the Merc 315 chassis rather than the 518 we had specified which meant we had virtually no payload - needless to say we refused to accept delivery, despite being offered a 30% reduction on the price.

P&L


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm! Peter and Linda, wrong chassis, delayed twice. Hmm. It did cross my mind that if the manufacturer can, as Dougie says, on a whim put production back 4 months if March would prove to be a virtual date. You are right Dougie, having already entered our fulltiming wonderland we would have been b........ if I had had the fortune hah! to have already sold my 654. We had an interim van lined up to live in should we have sold but that was only a lend for a month or so - not 4 or 5 months (or maybe more, groan!). Fortunately, we still have the van, a van that we like, it just doesn't have the payload we need to fulltime (so that mention of 'built on the wrong chassis' rang a lot of alarm bells!) or a full size garage for the 'bits' but it will do nicely until the new one comes along.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sal,

Sorry to hear that major plans are being scuppered by the manufacturers. Obviously fate had decided that you weren't going to find a buyer for yours just yet, and it's all worked out for the better, ie, not homeless. :wink: Are you still in the "toon of honest men, and bonnie lasses", or are you travelling? 

Have a great time in Spain.

Safe travels,

Jock.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*New Hymer*

What model have you ordered MyGalSal ??

Happy Travels


----------

